# iOS 7.0 - not impressed



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 25, 2013)

So the newest iPhone is out which of course means a new iOS upgrade (no, I did not by a new iPhone) and so I'm like a neurotic control freak when it comes to the red icons with numbers in them on my phone, I simply can't have that on my phone, so I installed the upgrade last night.

I really wish I had a more recent backup of my iPhone because I'm totally hating iOS 7.0. It's not just the look and feel of it, it's the change from Google to bing in the Internet browser app, the weird blips and bleeps I've been hearing all day and other stuff.

Why oh why do software engineers find it necessary to go changing everything every six months, what's wrong with a timeless classic approach to software design, keep the shit basically the same but upgrade the bugs out and add features don't replace features. Argggghhhh, Apple, why must thee smite me?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 25, 2013)

I was a little but insincere in my initial post... It really is mostly the look and feel that I don't like.

One positive comment I've got is that you can send multiple pictures in text or email at a time now , that's kind of cool, and apparently I can now FaceTime without having to be connected to wifi, so those are two good changes.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2013)

I think it's more of a apple versus google war than a software issue... Last upgrade a while back try took google off the default map and it sucked ass for a while...

Does 7.0 have a psychedelic look to it? I was at AT&amp;T store today looking at some stuff and I noticed the iPhones on display had the most hideous colors and general display to them..

I'm sure apple will eventually force the upgrade but thanks for the heads up! I will hold out as long as I can!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 25, 2013)

Here's a screenshot of my home screen. You can see the wonkiness of the icons.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 25, 2013)

Here's one of the keyboard layout


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 26, 2013)

I love my droid


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2013)

What she said


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 26, 2013)

^^ x2.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 26, 2013)

TracFone FTMFW!


----------



## frazil (Sep 26, 2013)

The search engine is Bing??! I haven't upgraded to 7 yet, and now maybe I won't - I haven't heard much good about it. (though the multiple pictures is a good thing)


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 26, 2013)

i love my flip phone


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 26, 2013)

^^ If I didn't have the Crackberry from work, I'd still be sporting my flip phone.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 26, 2013)

I actually miss my crackberry... I really considered going back this past upgrade because I dislike touch screen only


----------



## ktulu (Sep 26, 2013)

yeah iOS7 makes me feel like I am inside the Candy Crush game.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 26, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> ^^ If I didn't have the Crackberry from work, I'd still be sporting my flip phone.




&lt;--TracFone is flip phone (I had a pre-flip TracFone, too).


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2013)

I like my little smart phone, and lattes, and money dammit.....


----------



## ventilator (Sep 26, 2013)

ktulu said:


> yeah iOS7 makes me feel like I am inside the Candy Crush game.


I couldn't find the right description for the new icons but this captures it perfectly


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 26, 2013)

I want to hate the iPhone but it is so damn useful. I honest to god use it to:

Check account balances

Transfer funds

Deposit checks

Listen to podcasts

Read the news

Find yelp reviews

Find restaurants, movies, etc

Get directions to new locations

Track my sons Cub Scout achievements

Email people at work, the army, and for personal email

Watch videos

Play games

Check the weather

Take pictures

Send messages to my wife

Check my calendar

Spam Internet forums

And something else, what was it... Hmmmm... Oh yeah make and answer telephone calls.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 26, 2013)

^^ my droid does all that (husband not wife)

AND it is my nutrition and workout journal


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2013)

I contemplated switching to samsung but I have just too much damn money in music at this point, i am sure there is a fix for that but who has the time...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 26, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> I love my droid





csb said:


> What she said





kevo_55 said:


> ^^ x2.


:thumbs: And soon to be custom Android operating system. 



Capt Worley PE said:


> TracFone FTMFW!





snickerd3 said:


> i love my flip phone





Master slacker said:


> ^^ If I didn't have the Crackberry from work, I'd still be sporting my flip phone.





engineergurl said:


> I actually miss my crackberry... I really considered going back this past upgrade because I dislike touch screen only


:facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2013)

I dropped my entire iTunes library into my Amazon cloud and listen to it on my droid. I'm now pissed off when I have to go into iTunes to update an ipod.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 26, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I contemplated switching to samsung but I have just too much damn money in music at this point, i am sure there is a fix for that but who has the time...




That's how they try to hook you, with their proprietary crap. Fapple.

I have a $150 samsung that does everything I want it to. It's not the fastest and it doesn't have the biggest display around, but it sure beats apple in this segment, since they don't even have a product in this segment.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 26, 2013)

Droid FTW.

I will avoid buying anything apple as long as I absolutely can.

My wife has an iPhone and went through the update over the weekend. She is now counting down the days until she can trade it in on a Samsung...


----------



## goodal (Sep 26, 2013)

I couldn't resist the temptation and upgraded My i5 to the iOs7. There are some really cool improvements (picture albums, swipe up notification center) but I already have a long list of bugs that I personally have found:

1) The battery life is much less

2) EVERY time on EVERY app it tells me to activate Push notifications. I cant find out how to turn that off

3) Sportcenter locks up because of #2 above

4) Find my iphone ap is screwy and wont do anything.

5) Imessage wont engage because its waiting for activation (activation of what?)

6) yes the icons are very "childish" looking.

I upgraded the wifes i4 last night and it didn't like it. I finally got the update but she lost a playlist or two and her apps are all screwy.

Moral of the story: Do not upgrade to this yet. Give them a few weeks to get the bugs out.


----------



## frazil (Sep 26, 2013)

^ that's what I did last year when they came out with the totally f'd up apple maps.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 26, 2013)

csb said:


> I dropped my entire iTunes library into my Amazon cloud and listen to it on my droid. I'm now pissed off when I have to go into iTunes to update an ipod.




reading this just provided a solution to a long term problem I have been struggling with. I heard music from the sky above. My only problem is while I am fairly indifferent to itunes... I am slowly turning against Amazon... (it's not easy to do, however I am purchases less physical products from there anyway)...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 26, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 is the roxxor.

And I've heard from a few people now that battery life has declined with the iOs7 update. I can typically go 2 full days on a charge with my S4. And that's with using maps, surfing the web/FB, and a few calls here and there. :thumbs:


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 26, 2013)

I actually really like iOS7. I haven't had any issues with the upgrade. My work phone is a droid and I absolutely hate it compared to my iPhone. I have heard that it's one of the crappiest droids available tho. To each their own.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Krakosky said:


> I actually really like iOS7. I haven't had any issues with the upgrade. My work phone is a droid and I absolutely hate it compared to my iPhone. I have heard that it's one of the crappiest droids available tho. To each their own.




No, you have the same droid as me I think. It is not crappy, it's wonderful. Perhaps the 10% rule applies here and that is why you dislike it?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 26, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Samsung Galaxy S4 is the roxxor.




Our admin has one, and it is pretty nice. Fantastic picture.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 26, 2013)

^ it's really amazing what that phone is capable of. Even being able to measure the barometric pressure. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 26, 2013)

I shattered the screen on my phone this morning (HTC Evo 4g). Not sure if I will do the $35 replacement screen off of ebay, or finally pull the trigger and upgrade to the S4...


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 26, 2013)

Why are they still called "phones"?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 26, 2013)

^^^ most cell companies call them "devices" now, although with everyone's addiction to them they are actually a "vice"...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> I shattered the screen on my phone this morning (HTC Evo 4g). Not sure if I will do the $35 replacement screen off of ebay, or finally pull the trigger and upgrade to the S4...


Go for the upgrade!


----------



## Supe (Sep 26, 2013)

Hate the look of the new OS, their goofy window transitions look choppy, battery life is roughly 2/3 of what it used to be (just checking email and Facebook, I can barely get through a work day).

When it comes time for me to upgrade after my two years (I can't be that far out), I'm ditching it. The only benefit is that it will run several apps on the DVD player in my truck, so it can interface with Pandora and Waze, but I think I can at least stream Pandora with a Samsung or equivalent through aux input or USB.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 26, 2013)

frazil said:


> ^ that's what I did last year when they came out with the totally f'd up apple maps.




Turns out that still isn't fixed...



> Drivers who use Apple's Maps app for directions to the Fairbanks International Airport in Alaska are being instructed to drive onto an airport taxiway






http://www.macrumors.com/2013/09/25/apples-maps-app-directs-alaska-drivers-onto-airport-taxiway/


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 26, 2013)

You be the judge:






VS


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 27, 2013)

I heard on Fox News this morning that the new update is causing motion sickness.

I am still waiting for the all clear signal to update mine.


----------



## goodal (Sep 27, 2013)

&lt;---Installed the first update to ios7 this morning. Didn't fix any issues.


----------



## ktulu (Sep 27, 2013)

^^^ I saw that this morning too. Going to wait a bit for that.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2013)

How To Do Everything New in iOS 7


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Sep 27, 2013)

Fuck I'mdrunk


----------



## goodal (Sep 28, 2013)

I did a factory reboot last night and it looks like that fixed my issues so far. I turned off the auto app update and I think that helped the battery draining issue.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2013)

Well now there is a IOS 7.02 that I keep getting reminders to uppgrayed (two PP for a double dose of pimping)

What sucks is that eventually none of the apps will let you update or download after a while until you have this shitty colorful version


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 1, 2013)

http://www.slashgear.com/ios-7-waterproof-hoax-expands-with-airdrop-protection-27299449/

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/fake-apple-ad-claims-ios-update-waterproofs-iphones/story?id=20369832

Sheeple.


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 10, 2013)

And now the calendars are randomly changing colors by themselves. Forums are no help on the issue and Apple's playing dumb...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, I stopped by a verizon wireless store yesterday to have a conversation with a man about a phone. Bottom line is that Apple and AT&amp;T have decidedly driven my business away. Ever since this stupid upgrade to IOS 7, my phone and my wife's phones have not been working well.

I can't connect to wifi, period, and my power button hasn't been working for some time. My wife is having her own set of issues as well. We bought these phones and got the 2 year contract in Oct 2012, so about 7 months to go before the contract is up. But I don't think we can wait that long. Since I can't connect to wifi, I'm pushing the data limit on my phone, which of course costs money in overages. The solution is to get a more expensive plan... Or maybe see about an early upgrade.

Well, so I talk to AT&amp;T and discover that I need to pay $200 per phone for an early upgrade fee on top of the cost of the device. So we each had a 4S, and to basically get another 4S would be $400. Obviously if the technology is having faults I want to get something that is compatible with the more recent IOS. So, maybe a 5? Nope, they don't even sell those anymore because they were so glitchy. It would have to be a 5C or 5S.

So, now we're talking $800 to get a new phone and another shitty 2 yr contract with AT&amp;T, where I won't have any early upgrade options again except to pay an ridiculous couple hundred dollar fee.

So, my next question to the AT&amp;T rep was how much to cancel my contract. $185 per phone to be free and clear of this contract. The engineer in me was able to solve that math. Pay $30 less to upgrade to both a new phone AND a new carrier....

So anyway. I think I'm done with iPhones, if I think I am going to have to upgrade early every time, which is what I'm now worried about, then fuck them, I'll go get a samsung, that doesn't force me to install new operating systems all the damn time and render my phone useless.

So, apparently the Samsung S3 mini is on a buy one get one free promotional at the Verizon store and they buy back old iPhones for $200 per phone. Plus there is a $100 mail in rebate for the mini and it only costs $50 with a two year contract.

So, theoretically for me to go over to Verizon (which everybody else around here has and they never lose reception) get new (working) phones for my wife and I, and get rid of our extra crappy devices, I will end up getting paid $80. I will walk out of the store $80 richer.

So, my question is... Is the Samsung S3 mini worth it? Honestly, I have zero desire to walk around with a phone as big as the normal Samsung Galaxy. That screen is insane, so the S3 size is far more too my liking anyway, but is it a good purchase? Or will I be pissed off about it in a year like I am with the iPhone?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 9, 2014)

How much do you use apps, and which ones are your most commonly used? Pretty much the only difference between iOS and Android is availability and compatibility of apps.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2014)

Have you tried bitching to AT&amp;T on the phone ? The pieces of shit that work in the stores have zero sympathy but you can usually get something worked out if you call and bitch over the phone(sometimes).


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2014)

Ever since the iOS update, I pretty much have to use the speaker phone exclusively. Any time I put the phone up to my head, it will put the caller on hold or on mute. My most commonly used app (Facebook) crashes and refreshes constantly. I think I'm up for a new phone in April or May, and I'll be making the move to a Samsung. Other than the fact that the phone is sturdy hardware-wise, I hate practically everything about the iPhone.

My father and nephew also have iPads, and neither of them can connect to wireless with any sort of stability since the last update, which appears to be a VERY widespread problem. Since neither of them have data plans, they both have essentially $600+ paperweights.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 9, 2014)

Supe said:


> My father and nephew also have iPads, and neither of them can connect to wireless with any sort of stability since the last update, which appears to be a VERY widespread problem. Since neither of them have data plans, they both have essentially $600+ paperweights.




You think this may be a problem with too many wifi hotspots? My sister and her kids all have iPads and there is zero problem with them, but they're really only used in a small town or at Mom and Dad's out in the sticks. So there is only one wifi connection to choose from.


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > My father and nephew also have iPads, and neither of them can connect to wireless with any sort of stability since the last update, which appears to be a VERY widespread problem. Since neither of them have data plans, they both have essentially $600+ paperweights.
> ...




Only wireless they pick up at his house is their in-home router, and a weak signal from one neighbor. They'll connect, and it will drop moments later. Happened with multiple routers. My father's pretty computer savvy and has tried all the "fixes" to no avail.


----------



## ventilator (Jan 9, 2014)

for what its worth we have 2 iphones and an ipad that connect no problem to our wifi at home and work after the updates. They have been OK phones so far but we do have Verizon for coverage. I didn't even want it she got it for me as a present because "you need a smart phone because everyone has one except for you and your phone is 4 years old".


----------



## goodal (Jan 9, 2014)

I have very few complaints about my 5. The wifes 4 is pretty slow compared to mine, but those two and the ipad work like there supposed to for the most part. AT&amp;T for the record.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2014)

Does no one listen to any of my Apple rants? :huh:



Sapper said:


> So anyway. I think I'm done with iPhones, if I think I am going to have to upgrade early every time, which is what I'm now worried about, then fuck them, I'll go get a samsung, that doesn't force me to install new operating systems all the damn time and render my phone useless.
> 
> 
> So, my question is... Is the Samsung S3 mini worth it? Honestly, I have zero desire to walk around with a phone as big as the normal Samsung Galaxy. That screen is insane, so the S3 size is far more too my liking anyway, but is it a good purchase? Or will I be pissed off about it in a year like I am with the iPhone?


AT&amp;T is awful IMHO both in cell coverage and customer service. Yes a Samsung would be a substantial upgrade for you. The S3 is old though. They might be making a newer version of that soon. Have you looked at the Google Nexus 5 or HTC One? For me, the S4 is killer. And the screen isn't THAT big. I often times think it's not even in my pocket and have to check for it (so light).



Supe said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


Keep in mind that on the 2.4GHz band, wi-fi is VERY susceptible to interference from other devices. This can also be exacerbated by how far away the wi-fi router is. A signal booster or repeater can go along way to improve signal stability.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 9, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Does no one listen to any of my Apple rants? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2,4 GHz? I think most remote control cars I've had use that freq.


----------



## civengPE (Jan 11, 2014)

My last phone was an S3 and I really liked it. That being said, my wife and I now both have the Moto X. It is, hands down, my favorite phone it have ever owned, by far. It's the right size, has great battery life and the voice command features actually work intuitively. Plus it doesn't have all of the bloat that Samsung devices do.

If you do switch to android, expect a little bit of a learning curve. It is different, but in a very good way IMHO.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 11, 2014)

Got the new 5C up and running at full capacity. Too damn complicated for me. Give me my flip phone back.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 11, 2014)

Got my 5 unlocked and jailbroken. Time to have some fun!

iOS 7.0.4 is much better now!


----------



## goodal (Jan 13, 2014)

What do you gain from one that's jailbroke (sp?)?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 13, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Got my 5 unlocked and jailbroken. Time to have some fun!
> 
> iOS 7.0.4 is much better now!


lusone: Well done!



goodal said:


> What do you gain from one that's jailbroke (sp?)?


The freedom to do what you want with your device which IMO, is the way it should always be given that we pay high premiums for these devices. Without trying to go on a rant too much here, we should be allowed to install/remove whatever we want on our phones. But the commercial contracts that vendors have with cell providers makes that otherwise. Rooting/jail-breaking gives you in essence "admin rights". So you can install/remove whatever you want. You also are able to install a separate group of apps that actually require root access. Apps that can control your phone in a way that would otherwise be prohibited if you did not have root access.

To take it a step further, once rooted, you can also install your own operating system (commonly referred to as a "ROM"). Which gives you even more flexibility and customizations. I do my miss my custom ROM on my HTC Thunderbolt. It was so much more responsive and extended battery life a good deal too.


----------



## willsee (Jan 13, 2014)

I still need to root my HTC Evo since Sprint pre-installs a boatload of programs and then won't let you delete them (Blockbuster App, Sprint TV, Nascar, etc)

That's what's good from my end about rooting.


----------



## goodal (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm probably opening pandora's box here, but what am I missing out on? I'm pretty happy with Apples setup and there are millions of apps to choose from. I would like to delete some useless ones, but I just move them to the back page and never have to look at them.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 13, 2014)

^ and that's probably all you really need to do if your satisfied with that route. Rooting and/or installing custom ROMs is pretty advanced and can be quite daunting/time consuming. It also generally voids any type of warranty you might have on your device. There's also the potential to "brick" your phone if things go awry.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 13, 2014)

goodal said:


> I'm probably opening pandora's box here, but what am I missing out on?  I'm pretty happy with Apples setup and there are millions of apps to choose from.  I would like to delete some useless ones, but I just move them to the back page and never have to look at them.


Additional apps that are banned from the apple store that give you more control and functionality. For me, one of my favorites is morse code, can type using just two buttons if you know code.

Another good one, Pdf printer for safari, can print any document to pdf from any application without ads or fees (buggy in 7 right now though).

Swipe to kill, one swipe kills all running apps instead of going thru one by one.

Ccsettings - control the control center available toggles. Many of stock that i think r useless and are now completely hidden.

wifi passwords- shows password for all secured systems you've connected to should you need the password to get another device connected.

Many others, most are free. Above are just a few that i have used and appreciate.

Yes, it does void the warranty, but one thing you do while on tech support calls is restore the device to see if that corrects it. This will remove the jailbreak and the warranty is again valid.

Not for everyone, but i recommend evasi0n over all other available jailbreaks.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 14, 2014)

blybrook - I just jailbroke my piece of crap with evasi0n, which I've done before with my older phone on a lower iOS, so I'm not new to this game, but WTF, cydia didn't install!!! So, basically I have a jailbroken phone now with no way to get 3rd party apps.

Any ideas?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 14, 2014)

SAP,

Cydia shoulda installed. Check the last page of yer apps, it mighta got hid there. They removed the japenese store and replaced it with Cydia in the second release.

If its not there, post back and I'll do some searching in the AM or as soon as I see the notice.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 14, 2014)

Not there. I re-jail broke three times.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 14, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Not there. I re-jail broke three times.


How odd... I'll post back with some ideas after i do some searching


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 14, 2014)

Things to try:

http://fen.kioskea.net/faq/10925-how-to-reinstall-update-cydia-without-re-jailbreak&amp;ei=LV_VUsiGIcXkoAT2-4GICg&amp;usg=AFQjCNF6NvXaG9VKhhBb2ZayTgAnh34lhg&amp;sig2=DG4zSrxJRSdwPKwqe4tESQ

http://cydiaguides.blogspot.com/2013/02/how-to-download-cydia-after.html&amp;ei=QWLVUqGpOtCDogTwxYG4Bg&amp;usg=AFQjCNHpTB1gXWrIHEentP5aFdBiYgEjaQ&amp;sig2=MVs3Cqr1gwWWlh9B33SxtQ

Other posts state that base language must b anything but chinese (which i highly doubt u set it to).

If that doesn't work, redownload the jb from evasion, restore the phone in itunes and re-jb with the newest version. I bet you've tried this one though already.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 15, 2014)

I hadn't restored the phone back to factory settings yet, so I am trying that now. Except for the lack of Cydia, it was nice to be able to use my wifi again. Yeah, hmmm, an iphone running iOS 7.04 can't seem to connect to wifi, but a jailbroken iOS 7.04 has absolutely no trouble connecting to wifi... I trust the jailbreakers more than I trust apple on this. Sounds like a designed glitch by Apple to drive people to the stores to get a handy dandy new phone right as they come to the shelves... piece of shit greedy bastards... if you ask me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 15, 2014)

apparently that was the trick that worked....


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2014)

I keep reading this thread with Bly talking in the Jimmy Carter voiceSaturday night live skit where he would talk people down of off using drugs...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I keep reading this thread with Bly talking in the Jimmy Carter voiceSaturday night live skit where he would talk people down of off using drugs...




"See, what you're going to need is some vitamin B-12..."


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I keep reading this thread with Bly talking in the Jimmy Carter voiceSaturday night live skit where he would talk people down of off using drugs...


Now I gotta go find that skit. Thanks RG!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2014)

It's from the Dan Akroyd days...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2014)

Ipad still in iOS 6 unthink


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 30, 2014)

Still haven't had a chance to look up the skit, but another great jailbreak app is bitesms. Even with ads, this thing leaves the regular messaging app in the dust!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2014)

My new start-up splash screen for my GS4. :thumbs:


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 3, 2014)

This right here might almost be enough to keep me an AT&amp;T customer, only as long as Verizon doesn't also slash their data plan prices to remain competitive...

http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/technology/chi-att-price-cuts-20140203,0,4854372.story


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 3, 2014)

^ they will eventually they have too. T moblie is trying to take customers away, att lowering prices will take peoplw away....the att one is more of a permanent hit than the tmoble thing..people will jump on the deal then realize the crap tmoble is and return to verizon or att at the end of their contracts


----------



## goodal (Feb 4, 2014)

The article says its a negative for the industry. The way I see it is, its capitalism at work and is good for the consumer. Competition is pushing prices down that, again IMHO, are way higher than they should be.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 4, 2014)

I agree, it's really the first time I've seen the free market actually work in favor of the consumer... so good for all of us I say.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 4, 2014)

^I agree.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok, the PDF printer tweak is out and working on os7 JB. Works like an air printer, but saves to pdf. No issues this far.

Another good one is bloard (or other) keyboard coloring tweaks. Now have a black keyboard instead of the god awful white one.


----------

